# so....



## kaykay (Oct 20, 2013)

i went to a rat breeders house with the intent of bringing home a 3rd rat. i left with rat #3 and #4  lol they are 6 and a half weeks old. one is an agouti rex dumbo and the other is a chocolate rex dumbo they are brothers and oh so cute and tiny


----------



## kaykay (Oct 20, 2013)

forgot to add... they have no names so.... suggestions?


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Pics please then suggestions.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 20, 2013)

chocolate rex dumbo baby (at least the breeder told me he was a chocolate)

IMAG0268 by laikasaurusrex, on Flickr

agouti rex dumbo baby

IMAG0250 by laikasaurusrex, on Flickr

and both of them together

IMAG0244 by laikasaurusrex, on Flickr


----------



## kaykay (Oct 20, 2013)

the agouti boy got a name its columbus but the chocolate boy still needs a name
some ubdated pics

hes getting so big <3

IMAG0302 by laikasaurusrex, on Flickr

snuggling in between my arm and the pillow <3

IMG_20131212_071724. by laikasaurusrex, on Flickr


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

She deffently told you wrong choclate is very rare and along with that they are very very dark they almost appear black.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 20, 2013)

What color would u say he is?


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not good with colors but maybe cocoa(third one) or mink(further down). Check out this link. I agree it does not look chocolate colored(second one) but maybe he'll grow into it??

http://www.spoiledratten.com/breedingratscontent4.html


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd say mink but You can be 100% sure till after his first molt though I know he is deffently not choclate.


----------

